# Start/Stop Bit per Bluetooth von PC zu PC, oder PCtoHandy



## duddel123 (7. Okt 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 bin mir gar nicht so sicher ob ich hier richtig bin im Forum?!?!
Ich möchte per BLuetooth ein einfaches Start/Stop Bit von einem Handy zu einem Pc übertragen. Oder meinetwegen auch von einem PC über Bluetooth Adapter zu einem weiteren PC,Bluetooth Adapter!

Hat jemand vielleicht ne Idee wo ich dafür nach schauen sollte!
Direkte Links habe ich noch nicht gefunden!!

gruss + dank im voraus...


----------



## pogo (8. Okt 2004)

Du willst also per BT eine Anwendung oder was auch immer starten und stoppen können.
So als eine Art Fernbedienung.
Schreibe etwas genauer, was du machen willst, dann ist es einfacher, dir zu antworten


----------



## duddel123 (8. Okt 2004)

Also ich möchte unter der Java Entwicklungsumgebung eine Bluetooth Verbindung zwischen zwei Rechnern herstellen. Quasi eine kleine ServerClient Verbindung. Ich möchte als erstes nur ein einfaches Signal, meinetwegen True oder False per Java-Bluetooth Adapter zu einem anderen PC schicken und dort es wieder auswerten und auf dieses eingehende Signal dann dort reagieren. Leider bin ich noch ganz am Anfang und weiss leider nicht wie und wo ich dafür nachschauen soll. Links, Bücher wären vielleicht hiflreich. Unter Sun findet man zwar zu der J2ME einige tutorials, allerdings sind die eher direkt für Handys gedacht!  In einer späteren Version möchte ich dann Steuerbefehle, vielleicht Cursor Tasten auf einem Laptob auswerten und die dann über Bluetooth auf einem Handy spielen, das dann darauf reagiert. Vielleicht habe ich mich ja nun besser ausgedrückt...


g duddel123


----------

